# New 180 Autoquest



## tomo (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to post this here, but there are so many related posts it takes while to sieve.
I picked up my 180 last week, and had a weekend in Windsor at the Leisure show. Everythings seems to work, but I wonder how you make sure Elldis have done a decent build job, there is such a lot of talk about water ingress, and as my last van was a Compass 140, which had a lot of water damage in the end, I am nervous.
I knew the Elldis was built to a price, but £35k is a lot to me, so I need to sleep well and do what I can.
Is it worth taking it to a trusty repair guy and asking him to do a habitation check?

Cheers - Ian


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

We picked up our (new) autoquest 180 in september last year, first van ever. So far so good, survived the winter well, everything dry and working well so far, we've now had 7 trips away. It went back to Brownhills Preston early Janaury as there were a couple of really minor things we wanted checked (tv aerial connection, door seal) and we asked them to give it the once over as we're such novices and both completely rubbish at anything technical. The guy was helpful.

Its up to you, sometimes spending a little for peace of mind is necessary, I know we've only got 'budget range' MH's but it's our pride and joy and the same value to us as a top of the range model, so if I had doubts I'd probably check it out.

Good luck, happy MHing!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

busterbears said:


> We picked up our (new) autoquest 180 in september last year, first van ever. So far so good, survived the winter well, everything dry and working well so far, we've now had 7 trips away. It went back to Brownhills Preston early Janaury as there were a couple of really minor things we wanted checked (tv aerial connection, door seal) and we asked them to give it the once over as we're such novices and both completely rubbish at anything technical. The guy was helpful.
> 
> Its up to you, sometimes spending a little for peace of mind is necessary, I know we've only got 'budget range' MH's but it's our pride and joy and the same value to us as a top of the range model, so if I had doubts I'd probably check it out.
> 
> Good luck, happy MHing!


Our first van was a Compass Avantgarde 400, great van. I think M/Homes are a bit like cars, people with BM's/Merc's/Audi etc think because they paid more they have a better product (I am on my 12th BM by the way, but just choice) Not So, look on here at the problems with Top End M/H's. Its just luck. Our Compass did exactly what the Autocruise does, just for less :wink:

Just enjoy it and stop with the worries


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Explorer*

Hi

Ian - you could purchase a damp test meter and simply check the area every now and again. Note though, that the type I am familiar with has metal spikes - like needles - that you press to the motorhome surface, so do any testing in a discreet place, otherwise you will have a load of pinholes everywhere.

Busterbears - yes, these motorhomes may be "budget" as you describe them, but at 35k, they cost more than the top of the range Elddis caravan and if buying the latter, you'd still have about £13k left over!

Russell


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

As long as you have a recognised hab check every year Elddis give a 5 year water ingress warranty ,not bad for a budget van,and i think they`ve upped it to 6 years on the Aspire, both our vans have been Eldiss,the 1st a 400 and we now have a 115,both have given us minimal problems and loads of fun...there a lot dearer vans out there with lots more faults.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Compass MHs are a sort of 'work in progress' I have lost count of the stuff I have had to take apart, rectify poor workmanship or repair failed components. Only today I had the fridge out to pop back in a water pipe to the tap... 

With regards to the habitation check, we decided not to bother and keep the £1000+ it would have cost us over five years or so, in our pockets. Having researched other peoples damp problems it sounded like the warranty was more hassle than it was worth, with mutiple trips to the dealer, waiting for Compass to agree, waiting for a slot on the factory floor, waiting a few months for the repair etc, etc (and we discovered our 'dealer' wasn't an authorised Compass dealer to boot...) Some people were without their MH for nearly a year - No thanks

As it happens, after 18 months or so we discovered a horrendous leak, probably since new. We sat down and thought about it for a while, came up with a repair plan and fixed it, it's been perfectly dry now for 30 months and if I didn't point it out you would never know  Our leak was from the alloy strip across the roof where it met the sidewall and was felt inside the cupboard - I used those two pronged meters and have a little marks all over the van in places that you would never see them and I use the same holes every month

Most of my damp check now is by feel and listening to the dry, brittle sound my finger makes as I draw it across the wall inside the cupboards at ceiling level - that's certainly how I found the last one (and only one I hope!)

We have rebuilt the beds, re-welded the electric step, re-seated the water pump, sealed the windscreen, rebuilt the bathroom and fixed the awful drop down sink - but we love it 8)


----------



## jerrybil (May 1, 2005)

My 180 is approaching its 3rd birthday soon and (touch wood) apart from a sticking bathroom door we have had no problems with the habitation part.
All habitation checks done and the scuttle/engine cover on the Peugeot sorted. We have been to France and many parts of the UK and are now preparing for this year's adventures.
Don't be put off, although built to a price others are now trying to match, it is good value for money and if cared for, should last many years.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Autoquest,you must have a friday van,in 2 years i`ve had a loose bathroom door handle (easily rectified) and 2 dodgy seals picked up on this years hab check and repaired under warranty within 3 weeks...i pay £110 for my hab checks,money well spent for peace of mind i think.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We have had our 180 for a year, It is 3 1/2 years old and so far we havent found any problems - fingers crossed


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi,

We have had our 140 for about 3 months now, and we have had very few problems so far; 

A badly fitted side door, which has been adjusted.

We were frozen up one morning, though it had been a very keen frost, as the site water system was also frozen up solid.

I agree very much with what has been said so far on this topic. Elddis generally do make a really surprisingly good van.

There might be something of a prejudice thing about Elddis (being a cheaper van and all that) but I have never subscribed to keeping up with the 'Jone's' idea. The world is full of stupid people, and we seem to have more than our fair share of them in this country. What other folks think is their problem. I am perfectly happy with good value for money. Thank you very much.

To reduce any worry's you might have, keep your eyes and nose open, and have the habitation check carried out by an approved service agent. See your guarantee details. (Important this)

Cheers  

Molenoux


----------

